# Problems with sound on Realtek ALC272



## beSD (May 9, 2014)

Hi, guys!

I have been trying to get my Realtek ALC272 to work on FreeBSD 10, it looks like the system can detect it, but when *I* try to play something *I* see the error.


```
pcm0: chn_write(): pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0: play interrupt timeout, channel dead
```
Edit:
Additionally I have noted this when setting hw.snd.verbose to 4 :


```
pcm0: chn_sync(): [stalled] timeout=10 count=137 hcount=138 resid=130736 minflush=0
```

Thanks in advance.


```
cat /boot/loader.conf
sound_load="YES"
snd_driver_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```


```
cat /dev/sndstat
pcm0: <Realtek ALC272 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <Intel Cougar Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
pcm2: <USB audio> (rec)
```


```
dmesg | grep pcm0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC272 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm0: Playback:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             DAC: 2
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=20 [pin: Speaker (Fixed)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=33 [pin: Headphones (Black Jack)]
pcm0:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Record:
pcm0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
pcm0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm0:             ADC: 8
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm0:       + <- nid=35 [audio mixer] [src: speaker, mic, mix]
pcm0:              + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:              + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm0:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Input Mix:
pcm0: 
pcm0:     nid=11 [audio mixer]
pcm0:       + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm0:       + <- nid=29 [beep widget] [src: speaker]
pcm0: 
pcm0: Master Volume (OSS: vol): -64/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 15 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 22 (nid  20 in ):    mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 34 (nid  33 in ):    mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: PCM Volume (OSS: pcm): -64/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  1 (nid   2 out):    -64/0dB (65 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 14 (nid  12 in   0): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Microphone Volume (OSS: mic): 0/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 27 (nid  24 out):    0/30dB (4 steps)
pcm0:    +- ctl 45 (nid  35 in   0): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Speaker/Beep Volume (OSS: speaker): -34/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl 10 (nid  11 in   4): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 49 (nid  35 in   4): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Recording Level (OSS: rec): -16/30dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  4 (nid   8 in   0): -16/30dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 45 (nid  35 in   0): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 49 (nid  35 in   4): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 53 (nid  35 in   8): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Input Mix Level (OSS: mix): -34/12dB
pcm0:    +- ctl  6 (nid  11 in   0): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 10 (nid  11 in   4): -34/12dB (32 steps) + mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 15 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0:    +- ctl 53 (nid  35 in   8): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Input Monitoring Level (OSS: igain): 0/0dB
pcm0:    +- ctl 15 (nid  12 in   1): mute
pcm0: 
pcm0: Mixer "vol":
pcm0: Mixer "pcm":
pcm0: Mixer "speaker":
pcm0: Mixer "mic":
pcm0: Mixer "mix":
pcm0: Mixer "rec":
pcm0: Mixer "igain":
pcm0: Mixer "ogain":
pcm0: Playback channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm0: Playback channel matrix is: 2.0 (connected)
pcm0: Recording channel set is: Front Left, Front Right, 
pcm0: Recording channel matrix is: 2.0 (disconnected)
pcm0: chn_write(): pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0: play interrupt timeout, channel dead
pcm0: chn_write(): pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp1: play interrupt timeout, channel dead
pcm0: chn_write(): pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0: play interrupt timeout, channel dead
pcm0: chn_write(): pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0: play interrupt timeout, channel dead
pcm0: <Realtek ALC272 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm0: chn_write(): pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0: play interrupt timeout, channel dead
pcm0: chn_write(): pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0: play interrupt timeout, channel dead
```


----------



## trh411 (May 9, 2014)

beSD said:
			
		

> ```
> # cat /boot/loader.conf
> sound_load="YES"
> snd_driver_load="YES"
> ...


You do not need any of that in /boot/loader.conf.


			
				beSD said:
			
		

> ```
> # cat /dev/sndstat
> pcm0: <Realtek ALC272 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec)
> pcm1: <Intel Cougar Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
> ...


According to this, the Intel Cougar Point HDMI is the default play device. Does it help if you execute `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=0` before you try to play something?


----------



## beSD (May 9, 2014)

I've checked that, I set pcm0 as default


```
cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC272 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Intel Cougar Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <USB audio> (rec)
```

with the same problem:


```
pcm0: chn_write(): pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0: play interrupt timeout, channel dead
pcm0: chn_write(): pcm0:virtual:dsp0.vp0: play interrupt timeout, channel dead
```

 :\ I don't have any idea about what could be.


----------

